# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  وبلاگ آموزش برنامه نویسی Symbian

## Javadxp

سلام
این یه وبلاگه که برنامه نویسی برای سیستم عامل سیمبین سری 60 رو آموزش میده
حتما ببینید:
http://symbiandeveloper.blogfa.com

----------


## alirezavafi

ممنون
منبع خیلی خوبیه
موفق باشی

----------


## مهندس

سلام

کسی اینجا تا به حال خودش برنامه نوشته برای گوشی ؟

----------


## meh_secure

یه سوال:
کسی تابحال تونسته منابع گوشی رو در دستش بگیره به عنوان مثال استفاده از Speaker یا Camera ی گوشی

----------


## Nabi

سلام 
خیلی خوشحالم که انجمن برنامه نویسی موبایل هم باز شده . واقعا جای خالیش احساس میشد.

این وبلاگی که معرفی شد بسیار مفید بود. ممنون 
پیشنهاد میکنم حتما اینو دون لود کنید
http://home.ripway.com/2005-12/53595...shop_farsi.zip
(یه کتاب فارسی آموزش برنامه نویسی سری 60)

نبی

----------


## Hossei_24

سلام به دوستان عزیزم کسی طریقه آموزش کار با sdk ها را دارد و یک نمونه از این sdk ها را برای vC++‎میخواهم اکر دارید به E-Mail من بفرستید hossein_rahmani24@yahoo.com

----------


## Nabi

> سلام به دوستان عزیزم کسی طریقه آموزش کار با sdk ها را دارد و یک نمونه از این sdk ها را برای vC++‎میخواهم اکر دارید به E-Mail من بفرستید hossein_rahmani24@yahoo.com


جالبه !
شما خوابی یا بیدار؟
اینو که من درست پست بالایی نوشتم !!!


نبی

----------


## meh_secure

دوستان sdk های VB6 یا 2005 بصورت free میخوام. اگه دارید لطفا کمکم کنید.

----------


## Nabi

سلام 
منم لینک مستقیم mobilevb رو میخوام .. تو سایتش هست ولی پولیه تازه همونم هرکاری کردم دون لود نشد. لطفا لینک مستقیم نسخه فری یا کراکش رو بدید...

نبی

----------

